# MK4 Jetta Glass Headlight Lenses - Now at AMI!!!



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*AMI has just received a shipment of MK4 Jetta Glass Headlight Lenses from our lighting supplier!*

*As a new product to AMI, we are happy to offer the hazy headlight Jetta owners out there the special price:

$90 USD shipped within the lower 48 states!*

Kit comes with:


1 Drivers Side Glass Lens
1 Passenger side Glass Lens


Complete replacement light sets are also available with the Glass Lenses installed - PM us for more information and options that we have available (E-codes, Black Housings, Angel Eye etc...)

*To get your set the order can be placed one of three ways:*

1. Click Here to buy online at AMImotorsports.com

2. Send us your email address and we can send you an E-invoice that you can pay via PayPal, Visa, MC, Amex or Discover

3. Give us a call directly at 1-888-362-3117 x 101 and we can process your order over the phone ( Visa, MC, Amex or Discover)

We look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks to everyone who sent in PM's, emails and of course orders.*

We are still working to get all the questions answered, but all orders are on their way to their new owners.

Thanks for the great response!

Let us know if you have any questions.

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Stay Cool my Friends - Welcome to another Weekend!*

Thanks again for another great week!

For those of you with outstanding orders, check your email for tracking numbers :thumbup:

Let us know if there is anything we can do for you!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Sunday Bump 

I hope you are all having a great weekend :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another great day at AMI :thumbup:
*
All orders, PM's and emails have been processed and tracking numbers sent out.

Let us know if you have any questions on this or any other product we offer.

We look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome to the LONG WEEKEND!!!! - Have fun, and stay out of trouble!* 

Thanks again to everyone who sent in PM's, Emails and Orders :thumbup: 

For those of you with open orders, we have caught up on shipping of all orders until 3:00 pm pacific time today. 

Those of you that are making the journey out to Waterwerks on the Bay, we will be there checking out the action on Sunday so we hope to see you there! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------

